# Rcommendations



## mrad (Oct 6, 2017)

For someone looking to get into this, what are recommendations for a beginner?

Is the wand type heater sufficient?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 6, 2017)

I have the Anova wifi/Bluetooth and it is adequate for any home cook.


----------

